# Guía de circuitos electrónicos



## aliteroid (Jun 12, 2007)

Saludosa todos los compañeros foristas.
Me he tomado la libertad de recopilar algunos circuitos de distintos sitios y pongo a su disposicion esta primera entrega de varias que haré. Son circuitos de uso comun no muy complejos pero muy utiles

Este es el contenido:

*control de audio*
audio power amplificadorfier 1.5w, 12v
control de tono pasivo
amplificador de volumen constante
amplificador para transductores
60w bass amplificadorfier
filtro Corp.
musical instrument (expandable) graphic equalizer
100w guitar amplificadorfier mk 2
amplificador 20w estéreo
amplificador de audio de 25w
control de volumen digital
distorsionador fuzz para guitarra eléctrica
ecualizador pasivo de 5 bandas
vumetro de 12 led's
vumetro de 5 led's
atenuador controlado por voltaje (vca)
pre para microfóno electret
micrófono de mesa multidireccional ajustable
indicador de potencia de audio
filtro pasa-bajos para sub-woofer activo
amplificador  50w

*comandos electrónicos*
dimmer para lámpara fluorescente
control de dirección  motor dc
cuádruple pulsador touch digital
interruptor lento
interruptor crepuscular para 220v

*comando a distancia*
radio control receiver / decoder
transmisor modulado por tonos de 3 canales
receptor monocanal
receptor monocanal ii
ultrasonic switch
radio controlled remote control
bloqueador de controles remotos por ir
control remoto infrarrojo codificado
control remoto ir de 1 canal

*fuentes de poder*
elevador de 9v a 13.5kv
protector para fuentes
inversores
fuente de alimentanción con zener sin transformador
diodo led alimentado con 120/240 voltios c.a. 
220v ca / 100w desde 12v cc
transformador para luz negra
fuente de poder sin transformador

*instrumentación*
velocímetro para automóvil
vatimetro ca para potencia activa
amperímetro digital
multimetro
reloj digital
capacímetro e inductometro
seguidor de cableados
medidor de potencia rf / carga fantasma
monitor de corriente 
amplificador diferencial
medidor de consumo eléctrico
ampermetro digital

*circuitos telefónicos*
dispositivo de espera para teléfono
escucha para linea telefónica
decodificador dtmf
discador dtmf
extractor de audio para línea telefónica
control remoto usando el teléfono

*transmisión y telecomunicaciones*
transmisor am
transmisor de tv
transmisor de tv doméstico
transmisor 144 mhz 5w
receptor 144mhz
wíreless ir headphone transmitter
wíreless ir headphone receiver
wíreless microphone
transmisor de tv
transmisor de tv ii
fm bug
audio enlace
transmisor fm simple
low power fm transmitter
auricular inalámbrico ir
transmisión de audio por la línea de 220v
transmisor de fm de 2w
transmisor de fm de 18w
transmisor de fm estéreo miniatura
micrófono por fm (muy estable)
transistor fm voice transmitter

*misceláneos*
proximity alarm
ahuyentador de roedores electrónico
adaptador de s-video a rca
ahuyenta mosquitos personal ultrasónico
decodificador de tv
detector de proximidad
detector infrarrojo de proximidad
repelente ultrasónico de roedores
luces audio rítmicas de 3 canales
emulador de impresora
ir iluminattor
modulador de video a tv
antena activa
antena activa 2
controlador de puerto paralelo
ultrasonic pest repellent
pistola de alto voltaje
cerca eléctrica para ganado

Este es el primer volumen pronto publicare otra recopilacion de igual tenor, espero les guste y les sirva, es mi pequeño aporte a la comunidad

Saludos a todos


----------



## pepechip (Abr 8, 2008)

hola
os dejo esta coleccion de enlaces de diversas paginas
http://www.diselc.es/diselc/enlaces/milcircuitos.htm


----------



## profesor_aqp (Jul 20, 2008)

Muy bueno los aportes, y contarles que navegando por internet me doy con la necesidad de pedir  suban el "Manual Tècnico de Plaquetodo", donde varios hacen referencia de su utilidad, y de donde se ve hay proyectos que seràn de utilidad para alumnos de la Institucion Educativa donde laboro, o de donde bajarlos y/o enviar sugerencias al respecto a canal_n(arroba)hotmail.com Saludos a los foristas.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 20, 2008)

Hola.
De aquí puedes bajar paquetodo.

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=17359c725c49962bd640550ff5ff5947
pass: adictos.cl
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## profesor_aqp (Sep 12, 2008)

Gracias amigo. estamos siempre agradecidos con tu persona. Saludos.


----------



## moreno12 (Dic 19, 2008)

el aficionado  te hago una consulta...
el codigo para abrir el archivo de la pagina q dejaste lo tenes? porq no lo puedo abrir ya q me lo pide jeje

bueno gracias nos vemos


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 19, 2008)

Hola.
Mira pass arriba.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sony (Dic 20, 2008)

ese pass no funciona.
 amigo el aficionad


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 20, 2008)

Hola.
Lo he bajado nuevamente, y si funciona, si no te funciona ti, no sé que decirte, tal vez intentalo otra vez.  Copia esto y lo pegas, sin espacios tal como está adictos.cl.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## sony (Dic 27, 2008)

asi es el aficionado los baje de nuevo y aho ra si los pude descomprimir con esa clave gracias


----------



## matrix01 (Feb 6, 2010)

hola buenas , podrias dejarme ¿un enlace de donde esta el codigo? o decirme como lo puedo encontrar es que no lo encuentro. Amm y gracias por tu aporte no he visto de momento pero estoy deseando verlo. Un saludo a todos.  matrix


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola.
Si te refieres a paquetodo, el password es *adictos.cl*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## matrix01 (Feb 7, 2010)

hola buenas , elaficionado gracias por el password nose como no me he dado cuenta de que era esa  .  un saludo de parte de matrix


----------



## ls2k (Feb 7, 2010)

gracias por el aporte amigo.. hay varios que me gustaria armar, pero alguien sabe si el capacimetro con inductometro para el tester sirve.. funciona realmente?? no me gustaria armarlo antes de saber con seguridad e que funciona... bueno seria eso.. muy util el aporte, (esto no es taringa, te daria +10 jejej)


----------



## mvaghini (Sep 3, 2012)

Muchas Gracias. De gran utilidad.


----------

